# GUTER Schnurstopper gesucht der hält UND durch die Ringe passt



## Dakarangus (11. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
ich suche zum Match-angeln auf Weißfische einen Schnurstopper der hält UND durch die Ringe passt, mein See ist nämlich so tief das ich den Stopper mit aufkurbeln muss.

was haltet ihr hiervon?

http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/Balzer-Schnurstopper-Oval


----------



## Andal (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GUTER Schnurstopper gesucht der hält UND durch die Ringe passt*

Besorge dir bei Ebay eine Spule Amann "Serafil". Das ist industrielles Nähgarn, Sicherheits- und Schwerlastgurte werden mit so etwas genäht. Ein perfektes Stoppergarn, das man auch sonst noch gut verbasteln kann. Wegen den dazu gehörigen Stopperperlen gehst du in einen Handarbeitsladen. Dort gibts Glasperlen in allen Größen und Durchmessern zu einem Bruchteil des Preises, den Angelläden dafür nehmen.

Und einen Stopperknoten binden ist nun wahrlich kein Hexenwerk!


----------



## 63°Nord (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GUTER Schnurstopper gesucht der hält UND durch die Ringe passt*

Kann dem Vorposter nur zustimmen. Den Knoten auf ein Stück Trinkhalm gebracht (davon gibts im Rasthaus"Goldenes M" genug) und schon hat man`s.
Kaufen geht natürlich auch.


----------



## Dakarangus (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GUTER Schnurstopper gesucht der hält UND durch die Ringe passt*

ok, hab grad nachgesehen, die praktische 400m Spule sollte ja für ein paar Jahrhunderte Angeln reichen. 
Welche Stärke nehmt ihr denn?


----------



## Andal (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GUTER Schnurstopper gesucht der hält UND durch die Ringe passt*

Ich benütze die Stärke 40. Das entspricht in etwa der Stärke eines kräftigen Haushaltsnähgarns, ins anglerische übetragen, so dick wie eine 9 kg Power Pro.

Ich habs mir ursprünglich auch als Nähgarn für Lederarbeiten gekauft und es mittlerweile auch schon erfolgreich als Bindegarn für Rutenringe benützt.


----------



## thanatos (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GUTER Schnurstopper gesucht der hält UND durch die Ringe passt*

nehme seit über 50 jährchen einfach vier windungen monofil,schnell gebunden und falls sich der knoten doch mal lockern sollte ist er in null
komma nischt erneuert,hab noch nie damit probleme gehabt,angle allerdings
auch nur mit mono (bei der posenangelei)ob es bei geflecht auch geht ?????


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GUTER Schnurstopper gesucht der hält UND durch die Ringe passt*

Ich nehme als Schnurstopper die Fox Marker Schnüre.
Auf Geflecht geht sowas auch. Bei dickeren Geflechten hat man aber schnell eine Markierung für die Ewigkeit gesetzt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GUTER Schnurstopper gesucht der hält UND durch die Ringe passt*

Zahnseide!


----------



## robdasilva (12. Oktober 2012)

Ein Wollfaden geht auch super.

Gruss Rob


----------



## Doc Plato (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GUTER Schnurstopper gesucht der hält UND durch die Ringe passt*

Ein Tip, bei gekauften oder selbstgebundenen Stopperknoten die überstehenden Fäden nicht zu sehr kürzen, lieber etwas länger lassen, denn so gleitet der Stopper besser durch die Ringe. 

LG

Doc


----------



## wobbler68 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GUTER Schnurstopper gesucht der hält UND durch die Ringe passt*

Hallo

Selbstbinden mit mono ,einfaches Nähgarn usw..Dazu Kunststoffperlen aus dem Bastelgeschäft.(100-200St. um die 2 €) Geht schnell und kostet fast nichts.:q
Wenn sich am Wasser mal ein Stopper verabschiedet ist selbst binden oft das einfachste.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1t8oqPU3-g&feature=related

Oder

Bei OBI gibt es hier Angelsachen von Westline. Da sind grüne Silikonstopper(10 st.) für 0,49€ zu haben.Die halten sehr gut ,auch auf Gefecht.In der kleinsten Größe gehen die auch durch die Ringe meiner Matchrute(16er mono).#6

Mfg
Alex


----------



## sonstwer (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GUTER Schnurstopper gesucht der hält UND durch die Ringe passt*

Hi!

Ich habe auch die besten Erfahrungen mit selbstgebundenen Stopperknoten gemacht. Ich nehme dafür immer eine 20er geflochtene  (Reste). Wenn ich die Enden nicht zu knapp abschneide (wie Doc Plato schon erwähnte) passen und gleiten die problemlos auch durch die kleinen Ringe einer Matchrute.

Und durch die 20er geflochtene brauche ich in den meisten Fällen nicht mal Stopperperlen aufzuziehen.
Hat manchmal seine Vorteile, denn ich muß nicht immer die ganze Montage neu aufbauen, nur weil ich nachträglich von einer feststehenden auf eine Laufpose umstellen möchte.
Hält super auf Mono und geflochtener.

LG,
frank


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GUTER Schnurstopper gesucht der hält UND durch die Ringe passt*

Da es immer wieder mal passiert, daß sich Schnurstopper verschieben, hier noch einen Extratipp:

:mMan nehme ein etwas längeres Stück Schnur und bindet an jedes Ende einen Stopperknoten.
Das Schnurstück zwischen den Knoten stramm ziehen.
Wenn sich der Stopper verschiebt, rutschen als erstes die Konten zusammen.
Dann sollte man die Einstellung prüfen.

Solange die Knoten auseinanderstehen weiß man, daß man noch in der eingestellten Tiefe fischt!


----------



## Tino (7. November 2012)

*AW: GUTER Schnurstopper gesucht der hält UND durch die Ringe passt*

Das gute alte Sternzwirn.

Stopperknoten machen und anfeuchten,da merkt man wie er fester auf der Schnur sitzt.

Wenn er trocken ist,verschiebt er sich leichter.


----------

